# 7 packages missing and given shorter block



## SteveF1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Had a 4 hour block today, got there and I was given a 3.5 hour block instead which said 32 parcels on. 

The thing is I only scanned 25 parcels so that's 7 missing. I spoke to supervisor and he said as long as you scanned them all that's fine.

Ended up travelling miles between parcels through country lanes, worst block I've done.

So it looks like I was given a block someone didn't turn up for or didn't do.

What I'm worried about not is where are those 7 parcels if they were meant to be on my route, they weren't scanned so what stops someone from chucking them in their car without scanning and why are we given different blocks? I'd prefer to have my originally 4 hour block as they are all closer together. 

Something just isn't right, the warehouse staff and drivers look so dodgy.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I wouldn't even give another seconds thought to the 7 package difference between the pick sheet and your scanned itinerary. The itinerary is all that counts. The pick sheets at our location almost never match and I pretty much don't even look at them anymore. You're only responsible for the packages you scan, what happens to any other package is not your problem. 
If you "refused" packages on the route could be different as I think it now counts against your ratings? Not 100% sure about it. 

Pretty much no difference between 3.5 and 4 hour routes. Most take close to equal the amount of time regardless of package count. And I find that typically the 3.5 are just more spread out and less packages in general. Route mileage will be pretty close as well. 

The whole flex program at all locations are getting the same way so not unique to your location. Messy, sloppy, mixed up, routes are getting worse and the list goes on.......


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

If you get a shorter block and less packages that's a good thing!! If you didn't scan something you aren't responsible for it.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

This may be a first: Complaining about getting an easier route. You still get paid for the 4 hrs you were scheduled for.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Exactly


----------



## SteveF1 (Dec 5, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> This may be a first: Complaining about getting an easier route. You still get paid for the 4 hrs you were scheduled for.


It still took the same time I usually do a 4 hour block and traffic was awful and packages miles apart. Actually used more petrol than I usually do.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

You are certifying that you scanned everything you had when you swipe to start your route. If you didn't have those seven packages then it's not your problem. Scanning packages individually would negate this issue.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I had this happen to me and I got an email saying I didn’t return undelivered packages. Packages I never scanned. My route was 3 packages short and told a blue vest and she said don’t worry you’re good. I replied numerous times explaining and Amazon will not budge on their decision. It was in my summary. Every package I scanned that day was delivered. It pissed me off royally! I knew something wasn’t right when I left. I don’t trust the warehouse anymore. Their mistakes can screw you over.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SteveF1 said:


> It still took the same time I usually do a 4 hour block and traffic was awful and packages miles apart. Actually used more petrol than I usually do.


Sounds like England is just as bad as the States


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> I had this happen to me and I got an email saying I didn't return undelivered packages. Packages I never scanned. My route was 3 packages short and told a blue vest and she said don't worry you're good. I replied numerous times explaining and Amazon will not budge on their decision. It was in my summary. Every package I scanned that day was delivered. It pissed me off royally! I knew something wasn't right when I left. I don't trust the warehouse anymore. Their mistakes can screw you over.


Sounds sketchy. I'm assuming you scanned a bag then verified through the number of packages? Did you remove the three you didn't have from your itinerary before you left the station? If you didn't I can see why Amazon stuck you with the missing packages especially if they never reappeared. You were simply the last person accountable. It sucks in your case because one more missing package in your last 500pkgs will get you deactivated. Good luck man.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> Sounds sketchy. I'm assuming you scanned a bag then verified through the number of packages? Did you remove the three you didn't have from your itinerary before you left the station? If you didn't I can see why Amazon stuck you with the missing packages especially if they never reappeared. You were simply the last person accountable. It sucks in your case because one more missing package in your last 500pkgs will get you deactivated. Good luck man.


No I scanned each individual package. We don't have the whole bag scanning process in Chesapeake. That's what I don't get. They blamed me for packages I never scanned. I scanned 38 and delivered 38. My roue had 41 and I told them about it. **** Amazon. I hate the job and the company. They blame you for shit that's not your fault. I hope someone sues them.


----------

